# Stihl 041 AV Carb Adjustment



## intc97 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lately my saw will only run well if the choke is about 1/3 on. Since I had a new carb kit put in this summer, I figure it needs an adjustment. Don't have the manual so I'm asking for advise on how to adjust the two screws and which screw is which.
                                       Thanks


----------



## smokinj (Oct 6, 2008)

North Border Homestead said:
			
		

> Lately my saw will only run well if the choke is about 1/3 on. Since I had a new carb kit put in this summer, I figure it needs an adjustment. Don't have the manual so I'm asking for advise on how to adjust the two screws and which screw is which.                                       Thanks


the h screw is adjusted by sound get it to full throttle and turn it till it sounds perfect then back off just a little til it sounds like it missing out  just a little.now the L screw is for iddle just turn it till it iddles good!
http://web.archive.org/web/20051018212959/www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm
listen to the  "Saw Idle Adjustment Sound WAV"   "once you here it you will never forget it"


----------



## taxidermist (Oct 8, 2008)

North Border Homestead said:
			
		

> Lately my saw will only run well if the choke is about 1/3 on. Since I had a new carb kit put in this summer, I figure it needs an adjustment. Don't have the manual so I'm asking for advise on how to adjust the two screws and which screw is which.
> Thanks



If you had a saw shop install the kit have them tune it for you with a tach. With fuel now a days you want to be right on on your richlean mixture or you will smoke the pistion and cylinder.


Rob


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2008)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> North Border Homestead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can learn how to do it by ear you will never need a tack! Listen to it on the video its not that hard, and all you need is a screwdriver. You should know this so when your in the field you will never run it to lean


----------



## taxidermist (Oct 8, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you set it with a tach and then listen to it you will know for sure it is right on the money!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2008)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep its fun in the garge with a tack, i do it my self but one sould really know in less than a split sec. if its off or not! when temps change alitude or if you like cutting in the rain, you can adjust carb very quickly. just one more  tool in the box for free


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 8, 2008)

The basic adjustment from the book recommends HS adjustment 3/4 to 1 full turn open. LS 1 to 1 1/4 turns open. The top screw is for idle, the screw underneath it is the high speed. The bigger screw by itself to the left is the low speed. Try that and juke it around a little bit if you have to.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2008)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> The basic adjustment from the book recommends HS adjustment 3/4 to 1 full turn open. LS 1 to 1 1/4 turns open. The top screw is for idle, the screw underneath it is the high speed. The bigger screw by itself to the left is the low speed. Try that and juke it around a little bit if you have to.


Thats a good starting point but with your ear or tack is the only way to get it dead on!


----------



## jdemaris (Oct 11, 2008)

North Border Homestead said:
			
		

> Lately my saw will only run well if the choke is about 1/3 on. Since I had a new carb kit put in this summer, I figure it needs an adjustment. Don't have the manual so I'm asking for advise on how to adjust the two screws and which screw is which.
> Thanks



I was a Stihl mechanic starting back before Stihl have a real presence in the USA via Virginia Beach.  The 040s and 041s had their own special problems. 

Does it idle properly?  All the 040s and 041s are prone to sucking in intake-manifold gaskets as well as breaking fuel-pump hoses.

For basic carb adjustment - just start out with the high and low screw both at one-turn.  If, when you first start it cold it bogs when you gun it, just open up the low screw a bit.   And, when warm, the high screw needs to be set so it runs so rich, it breaks up a little at high RPMs -no load -and smooths out when you start cutting.

Any 041 needs - |

 the fuel impulse hose in one piece

 the intake manifold removed - checked for a pulled out steel bushings and/or a warped surface-and reinstalled with Loctite.   A warped manifold can often be filed smooth and resused. 

the little screen checked and cleaned if needed inside carb.   It will clog often if the saw is used often with a dull chain. That because a dull chain makes dust instead of chips  - and that dust will pass throught the filter in the tank.


----------

